# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  coturnix coturnix - Το κοινό ορτύκι

## CreCkotiels

*Εισαγωγή :**
Το ορτύκι και συγκεκριμένα το είδος coturnix coturnix ανήκει στην οικογένεια των χορδοτών, έχοντας μέγεθος από 15 έως 18 εκ. με άνοιγμα φτερών 35 εκ. και βάρος 150 έως και 250 γραμμάρια. Το μικροσκοπικό του σώμα καλύβεται από πτέρωμα καφέ με μαύρες ή σκούρες καφέ γραμμές και ελάχιστο λευκό. Έχει μικρά σκούρα καφέ πόδια με γερά νύχια για σκάλισμα του εδάφους. Το ορτύκι αποτελεί ένα μεταναστευτικό πτηνό με την περισσότερη όμως ώρα να βρίσκεται στο έδαφος (βαδιστικό πτηνό).
Οδηγός Εκτροφής οικόσιτων ορτυκιών
Τα ορτύκια ως πτηνά κυρίως βαδιστικά , επιλέγουν να ζουν σε περιοχές με υψηλή βλάστηση , όπως σε θαμνώδεις περιοχές και καλλιεργημένες περιοχές (αγρούς). Για αυτό λοιπόν ο χώρος διαμονής των δικών μας οικόσιτων ορτυκιών θα πρέπει να διαμορφωθεί ανάλογα. Μία κλούβα εδάφους κυρίως θα πρέπει να έχει ελάχιστες διαστάσεις 3χ2χ2 μέτρα και θα μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει μέχρι και έξι με επτά ορτύκια με άνεση. Θα πρέπει να δημιουργήσουμε το χώρο έτσι ώστε να μοιάζει όσο γίνεται με ένα αγρότοπο. Καλό θα ήταν λοιπόν να βάλουμε μέσα μερικές μεγάλες πέτρες αλλά και μερικούς κούφιους κορμούς . Από θέμα βλάστησης , φυτά θαμνώδη , θα κάνουν τα πουλιά να νιώσουν προστασία αλλά και ευχαρίστηση. Η κλούβα θα πρέπει να διαθέτει σκεπή, ώστε τα πουλιά και ο χώρος τους να μην βρέχεται και δημιουργούνται λάσπες, μιας και τα ορτύκια αποφεύγουν αρκετά το νερό. Η διατροφή των ορτυκιών βασίζεται σε σπόρους , φρούτα κατά ένα 90% αλλά και έντομα με ποσοστό 10%. Στις προτιμήσεις ζωικής πρωτεΐνης είναι τα σκου*λήκια, σκαθάρια μυρμήγκια, ψαλίδες, σαλιγκάρια προνύμφες εντόμων, διάφορα μικρά ζωύφια , ενώ στις προτιμήσεις φυτικής πρωτεΐνης είναι η βρόμη, το σιτάρι, το κριθάρι, το καλαμπόκι, ο ηλιόσπορος , τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά. Στο σπίτι μας λοιπόν ,τα οικόσιτα πουλιά, μπορούμε να τα ταΐζουμε με μίγματα τροφών που βρίσκονται στο εμπόριο αλλά και να τα εμπλουτίσουμε με τα φρούτα και λαχανικά. 
1.Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
Στο θέμα της διατροφής από ζωική πρωτεΐνη μπορούμε να δώσουμε βραστό αυγό αλλά και ζωντανή τροφή. 
2. Εκτροφή mealworms
3. Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!

Τα σκεύη παροχής τροφής και νερού είναι τα εξής στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες.
Εικόνα 1.

Εικόνα 2. 


Αναπαραγωγή και διαχωρισμός φύλου 
Στα ορτύκια μπορούμε εύκολα να καθορίσουμε το φύλο τους . Τα αρσενικά έχουν πιο λαμπερά και κοκκινωπά χρώματα από τα θηλυκά και μπροστά στο στήθος το χρώμα των αρσενικών είναι κοκκινωπό με άσπρες ρίγες ενώ των θηλυκών το στήθος είναι μπεζ προς λευκό με σκούρες καφέ πιτσιλιές.
Τα ορτύκια στην φύση είναι μονογαμικά ενώ στην αιχμαλωσία ένα αρσενικό μπορεί να ζευγαρώσει με παραπάνω από ένα θηλυκό. Για να έχουμε μια επιτυχημένη αναπαραγωγή θα πρέπει να υπάρχει αναλογία 1-3 σε πληθυσμό αρσενικά-θηλυκά αντίστοιχα. Την φωλιά την ετοιμάζει το θηλυκό ανάμεσα σε πυκνή βλάστηση σε μια μικρή λακουβίτσα στο έδαφος βάζοντας λίγα κλαδάκια και φτερά. Γεννά 6-12 σκουροπράσινα με καφέ βουλίτσες αυγά έχοντας μήκος 2,5 εκ. και βάρος 8.5 γραμμάρια. Τα κλωσάει για 16 με 20 ημέρες και οι νεοσσοί μετά την εκκόλαψη είναι γεμάτοι πούπουλα και έτοιμοι να αρχίσουν την εξερεύνηση του εδάφους πάντα κοντά στους γονείς τους. Οι νεοσσοί το τελικό φτέρωμα το αποκτούν στις 35-40 ημέρες.

Εικόνα 3. (αρσενικό)


Εικόνα 4. (θηλυκό)



Εικόνα 5. (αυγά)


Εικόνα 6. (νεοσσοί)

*

----------


## Pipi

Υπέροχα πλάσματα!Τα λατρεύω!

----------


## vasilis.a

ειναι πραγματικα αξιολατρευτα.πριν ενα μηνα πηρα ενα ζευγαρι,δοκιμαστικα,τωρα ψαχνω να παρω αλλα 2.τα εβαλα στην μεγαλη κλουβα στο χωριο(6μ μηκος)οταν τρομαξουν πετανε αποτομα και τα ποδια τους ειναι παρα πολυ δυνατα.εχουν καθαρισει τα παντα απο ζωυφια μεσα στο χωρο.ειναι αξιοι καθαριστες και τα αυγα τους νοστιμοτατα.

----------


## Pipi

Πέρσι,ένα απόγευμα μπήκε ξαφνικά ΜΕΣΑ στο σπίτι μια πέρδικα.είχε πληγή στο σώμα.τον γιάτρεψα και ελεύθερος.
Κλάμα που έριξα...είμαι μα αναιμία.διάβασα για τα αυγά ορτυκιών που βοηθάνε σε αυτή την περίπτωση και πείρα
8 θηλυκές.αλλά 5 έσωσα από σφάξιμο.κόλλησα με τα μάτια τους.
Τώρα δεν με ενδιαφέρει άμα κάνουν αυγά η όχι.απλά θα θέλω!Έχω αρκετά ζωάκια : 2 σκυλιά,παπαγαλάκι,χύλωνες ,ψαράκια,
4 κότες (καθε μια με ιστορία) και ένας όμορφος κόκορας!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αθήνα Κέντρο το βρήκαμε χθες στο γκαραζ της πολυκατοικίας.
Τι άλλο θα δουν τα ματάκια μας;
Αφού του προσφέρθηκε προσωρινή στέγη παραδόθηκε σε χέρια που ξέρουν.



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

